
Show HN: TechScenes – A dashboard of U.S. tech scenes, from 180k job listings - truffle_pig
https://techscenes.io/
======
truffle_pig
I made this a few days ago as a way to get some interesting data about the
tech demand in different cities.

There's a lot of changes I want to make, but I'm posting now to get real
feedback as quick as possible before I iterate. So all feedback is welcome!

------
fierarul
Looks pretty neat but 1st thing I thought of was a heat map. Show me the hot
spots and an animation over time (as you have/gather historical data).

~~~
truffle_pig
Good idea, cheers. I'll have to gather more data before I can do historical
changes.

